# World Carp Championship



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

Saw this on Yahoo http://biz.yahoo.com/prnews/050512/nyth161.html?.v=7

Press Release	Source: I LOVE NEW YORK

New York State to Host First World Carp Championship Ever Held in United States
Thursday May 12, 3:16 pm ET
June Event on St. Lawrence River Expected to Draw Anglers from Around the World
Prize of $1 million to be Awarded if New York State Carp Record is Broken

NEW YORK, May 12 /PRNewswire/ -- For the first time ever, the world's largest carp sporting event, the World Carp Championship, will be held in the United States. Slated for June 5-10, the 35-mile course along New York State's St. Lawrence River will be the location for this year's tournament, an event that many have called the carp angling equivalent to the "Olympics."

As an added bonus to this year's event, the American Carp Society has announced a $1 million prize for a single carp caught during the competition, which breaks the New York State record which is currently 50 pounds, 4 ounces. First prize for the competition is $50,000, plus two Chevrolet Colorado trucks, based on the total weight of all carp caught by a two-person team during the 115-hour competition.

More than 400 people from all over the world are expected to attend the event, which organizers say will make it the largest World Carp Championship ever. The first W.C.C. was held in Romania in 1999 and prior tournaments have been held in Yugoslavia and France. In 2006, the tournament travels to South Africa. Teams representing Akwesasne, Austria, Canada, Czech Republic, England, France, Holland, Hungary, Japan, Latvia, Poland, Romania, Russia, Slovakia, South Africa, Ukraine and the United States are registered for this year's event.

Carp is considered one of the most popular catches in Europe and Asia, where the practice of "catch and release" has bolstered tourism in many countries. The American Carp Society is hoping this year's tournament will raise the profile of carp angling in the US.

The public is invited to attend the W.C.C., including the Opening Ceremony and Parade of Flags, slated for Saturday, June 4 at 10am in the Donald Martin Civic Center Arena, in Waddington,

NY. The Civic Center will also host the American Carp Society Expo, including the I LOVE NEW YORK Showcase, an educational exhibition and marketplace, featuring the best of New York's Thousand Islands Seaway region.

An entry fee of $2,500 is required for the tournament. For more information or a schedule of events during the tournament, visit: http://www.americancarpsociety.com

ABOUT I LOVE NEW YORK

I LOVE NEW YORK is a campaign administered by Empire State Development, Charles A. Gargano, Chairman, through the New York State Division of Tourism. First launched in 1977, I LOVE NEW YORK remains one of the most successful international tourism campaigns ever created and continues to promote the beauty and attractions of New York State's eleven geographic regions: Adirondacks, Capital - Saratoga, Catskills, Central Leatherstocking, Chautauqua-Allegheny, Finger Lakes, Greater Niagara, Hudson Valley, Long Island, New York City and Thousand Islands Seaway.

With 168 state parks, 35 state historic sites, major metropolitan centers and quaint small towns, New York State offers exciting year-round travel possibilities for visitors of all ages. To learn more, or for details on upcoming events and lodging, dial (800) CALL-NYS or visit the I LOVE NEW YORK Web site at http://www.iloveny.com.

FOR MORE INFORMATION:
Ron Jury
Empire State Development
212-803-3740/[email protected]

Sarah E. Bilofsky
Eric Mower and Associates
518-449-3000/[email protected]


Source: I LOVE NEW YORK


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Roberto for the story ! I remember BuckeyeBob , cwcarper, Tpet and a few others talking about this .There are MONSTER carp in the seaway.... THE CATKING !!!


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

hhjhjhjhjhjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I was hoping Buckeye Bob could make it... Can he ?


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I believe he was going to enter that competition... CATKING


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

Can't wait to hear how this turns out. It's definitely HUGE news for carping here in the US. 5 day tourney is going to take quite a bit of endurance...especially on the St. Lawrence. If I only had the time and money to fish it  . It'd be cool just to meet up with some of the world's top carpers...


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice one Cat33, but if your going to bet money..save it and buy yourself some REAL fishing gear and a membership to a gym...LMAO

but seriously....I wanted to enter the WCC, but im only one of few ACS members in Ohio and i couldnt find anyone to put up thier half of the $2500 entry fee...or i WOULD be going...man that $1mill. would be nice to spend on fishing gear and a house on the river...lol.


Scott


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Anyone want to pay my entry fee I'll head up there with ya


----------



## Mark Reece (Apr 17, 2005)

There are two teams representing Ohio at this event. Brian Capien and myself and 'Rodman' + from the CAG forum. The million would be rather nice....however unlikely it is, more chance of winning the lottery I'd imagine.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Good Luck to you Mark and the rest of you CAG members !!! This will be interesting to say the least..... THE CATKING !!!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Thats great man... Be nice if someone had a cell phone and kept us all updated on how your doing... *GOOD LUCK*


----------

